# Нужна клиника и хирург по удалению межпозвоночной грыжи в Москве



## Gorik (8 Янв 2011)

Форумчане, доброго времени суток. 

История болезни. 

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread9498.html

Планируем оперироваться, поэтому ищем клинику и хирурга. 

Цитирую Тимура Гусейнова:

"Общие соображения.  Мировым стандартом в данном случае является микродискэктомия. Операция должна быть поставлена на поток в конкретном месте. Хирург должен делать ее каждый день в течение нескольких лет. Стандарт в таких условиях - выписка на 3-4 день после операции с быстрым восстановлением работоспособности"

Вопросы. 

В каких клиниках в Москве такие операции поставлены на поток и делаются на высочайшем уровне? Есть ли рейтинг клиник? Где и у какого хирурга оперировались?


----------



## AIR (10 Янв 2011)

*Нужна клиника и хирург по удалению межпозвоночной грыжи в Москве.*

Реклама мед. учреждений на форуме не приветсятвуется. Если порекомендую конкретную клинику - могу получить "по ушам"... :blush200:


----------



## nuwa (11 Янв 2011)

Да, но администрация форума личку не читает.nea


----------

